# RecipeDB - Old Speckled Hen (Clone)



## jasonharley (10/9/11)

Old Speckled Hen (Clone)  Ale - English Ordinary Bitter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes The Treacle is really Golden Syrup.Mash at 67 deg C for 60minMash out 20 min at 74 deg CTriple Sparge with balance water at 75 deg CFerment at 19 deg CGo easy on the gas..... keg and gas it to around 50kpa slowly over a week.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.2 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.6 kg TF Caramalt    0.2 kg BB Wheat Malt     0.4 kg Treacle       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 1mins)    40 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    20 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 15mins)    20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     100 ml Wyeast Labs 1275 - Thames Valley Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.055 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 48.9 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 26 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 6 days   Secondary 14 days


----------



## Guysmiley54 (18/9/11)

How did this one turn out?

The ibu seems very high for an ordinary bitter but there is also a massive whack of caramalt to balance it out. Would treacle work instead of golden syrup? I've always wanted to try black treacle in an english style ale.


----------



## gava (10/10/11)

have you tasted this yet?


----------

